# i am converting shed to loft please post ur pictures



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

need ideas,please post links and pictures


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

adamant, our loft is basically a shed that the manufacturer fitted out to be a chicken coop. Hope this gives you some ideas....

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=536


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

i am thinking about getting a shed like this but a 10x20. with the doors on the end instead of the center like u see in the pic.and a contours ridge vent. its still in the planing stage.. ANY INPUT IS WELCOME..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Window boxes would be nice.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

adamant said:


> i am thinking about getting a shed like this but a 10x20. with the doors on the end instead of the center like u see in the pic.and a contours ridge vent. its still in the planing stage.. ANY INPUT IS WELCOME..


You definitely want windows in that shed ..... gotta have some ventilation!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wolfwood, your loft is cute.

adamant, I'd love a 10X20. Please keep us updated as you go along. I'd want lots of windows for light and ventilation. How many birds will you keep in it? Is this for racing homers? How many sections will you have?
Nosey, aren't I? LOL.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

yep for racing... think about 
1. 3 ski lights ($90 each)
2. to keep cost down i was going to cut my own windows and take the credit and put it toward the skylights.
3. going to install a electric Attic fan
4. the loft will have 3 sections


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

i have windows that are half glass and half wire mesh the wire mesh lets fresh air in and the windows lets light in


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

can u snap a shot of your loft and post it..?>


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

ok i will try to get a pic


----------

